# Pics Of My Fire Belly Setup



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

Over View










Right Side View











Front View










Pond Area View










Pond 2










Top View 2










Side View 2










Well thats my setup feel free to comment and give me some tips or possible things i could add thanks hope you enjoy


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I love the water section, looks much better than a water bowl in my opinion !!! :no1:


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks  me n my dads idea ! never new how hard it was to find a good divider! lol just adding live plants next to replace fake ones when they grow



boaboytony5 said:


> I love the water section, looks much better than a water bowl in my opinion !!! :no1:


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks good, what are you using to keep your water clean?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

lookin good.


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

Nothing just change it regular - do you recommend a pump if so what type and make? ill buy one tomorrow 



madelene said:


> Looks good, what are you using to keep your water clean?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

ive found mine prefere still water.


----------



## Bluesharp13 (May 31, 2007)

Look's good, you have thought that out well.
I use an aquarium syphon to suck out water and waste every day, the biorb ones are very good for this because they have a manual pump to start the syphon.
You could also put a small aquarium filter in there if you wanted but you may have to break the flow of the water, my toads also like stiller water conditions.


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

With that anount of water you need to do a daily water change of at least 1/4 of the water as toxins build up very quickly.

I use various different filters but find the best one for toads is the old fashioned box filter.
I use a flow adjuster on the airline to make it bubble slowly and my toads enjoy sitting on it.

I also use a small ehiem in another tank that has a flow regulator on it but I think the depth of your water is a bit shallow for that.

Maddie


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

Can I just ask - I have added a filter an removed 3 quarters of the moss as to many crickets were getting covered in it (worried of impaction) my filter is a small water cleaner - that basically sucks the water in an spits it out as filters do lol

And I also change my water Every Saturday with a full clean out

What is the best type of equipment to get all the dead foods an mud thats falling to the bottom of the pond area - as its a :censor: trying to clean that out!


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

that's is a brill set up m8 as for the filter may be fluval 1 with a sponge in it it will trap the dirt then on cleaning day wash the sponge : victory:


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

SOunds good an thanks  - iv changed it a bit now thought some new additiions in there ill update at weekend  - my main concern is care of the water - I condition before I put it in anyway - its a case of keeping the toxin levels minimum untill clean out day - I have put the filter on now for whilst at work! 

I think my toads are fine - I mean every morning I get up an there hopping around like nut jobs and sitting on the pond plants - an at feeding time at 11.30 they all gather on the rock an await for food to be added before they all start jumping round its really good I enjoy watching it 

An hearing them bark each night! - I think I may have all males i did ask for 3 female 2 male - but iv caught the ones barking an almost certain iv jus got males


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

i forgot to say add a piece of tubing to the end of the fluval and run it along the back so it pushes the dirt to the sponge and put some carbine in the middle of the sponge : victory:


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

Were can I buy all of this? Ill get it setup ASAP


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

you can get all from your local pet store or better again aquatic store the fluval may have some tubes in the middle that's where i put the carbine if not get a old tights and make a holder wash the carbine before using it you will here it starting to work


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

glad to see your toads are as fat as mine lol...i was wondering if i over-fed?
i just got mine a couple months ago, so i'm still quite new to toad-keeping.


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

I've had mine about a month - there fattys arite iv got 2 smallens but i think my bigger ones are just older plus the eay like freaks hehe - u got pics of ur setup ? i want some more ideas to change my terra 



corpselight said:


> glad to see your toads are as fat as mine lol...i was wondering if i over-fed?
> i just got mine a couple months ago, so i'm still quite new to toad-keeping.


----------



## Westgate (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks fab we have 2 fire bellies Oscar & Kruger and we adore them, their home is nowhere near as elaborate but we have had them over a year now and they always seem happy


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

cracksolja said:


> I've had mine about a month - there fattys arite iv got 2 smallens but i think my bigger ones are just older plus the eay like freaks hehe - u got pics of ur setup ? i want some more ideas to change my terra


i have a VERY simple set up. a medium tank, with a relatively big tub (might've been a margarine tub at one point) filled with bottled water, with sphagnum moss, soil and vermiculite around it for some land. i just take out the whole tub, wash and replace the water approximately weekly.
might do it up nicer when i have spare cash, but we'll see. it's fine for him now.

the guy i got it from had three toads, but two died soon after he installed the filter system. they were all fine before that!

was quite skinny when i got him, but he's ballooned. maggots are fattening, i know, but this is ridiculous. time for cricket feedings, i think!

i'll take pics soon.


----------



## Westgate (Jan 7, 2008)

corpselight said:


> i have a VERY simple set up. a medium tank, with a relatively big tub (might've been a margarine tub at one point) filled with bottled water, with sphagnum moss, soil and vermiculite around it for some land. i just take out the whole tub, wash and replace the water approximately weekly.
> might do it up nicer when i have spare cash, but we'll see. it's fine for him now.
> 
> the guy i got it from had three toads, but two died soon after he installed the filter system. they were all fine before that!
> ...


 

I totally agree ours (touch wood) have gone from strength to strength since we got them a year ago and they seem content, as long as you change the water regularly enough yhen all should be fine, we have actually been told a few times the more you leave their tanks the more they would actually like it, but I don't think we would ever go down that route, too smelly and would always feel like we were neglecting our precious boys lol lol lol


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

I wish id have gone for the water bowl method alot easiar to clean out !

But i wanted a pond like setup as i used to have a garden pond filled with frogs so i thought id bring a bit of my old garden to my room lol 

My frogs are always barking and that not so timmid anymore ! 

IE they dont jump away when i feed them they sit n wait !


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

hi sorry if i gave you wrong info on filters as 1 post says filters kill :blush:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

if you mean my post, keeper, well i'm just going by what the guy who gave me my toad says. obviously can't prove one way or the other, but his experience was simply that his toads thrived UNTIL he installed a filter.
i'm sure they work for some people, though. he may have made some error which messed it up, or perhaps the filter he bought was bad, it's hard to say.
my point in mentioning it was just that so far (touch wood) my toad seems fine with a simple set up and water changes...
but i'm sure there are very experienced keepers who can give more informed advice which i'd also love to hear!


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

no m8 im just getting in amps my self and reading the bit on filters i felt bad as the well being of the toads comes first sorry if it looked like i was having a go but that's not my intention : victory:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

that's cool man i just don't want people to think that cause of the one case i know of, which has incomplete data, is proof that filters are bad.
the wellbeing of the toads definitely comes first!


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

cool m8: victory:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

well you can ignore what i said. my toad just died today. i am so gutted. apparently the other two died without warning as well in a similar way.
pretty much rules out the filter theory, more than likely
i don't know if it was something i did wrong or something wrong with the toad, but i am so disappointed.


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Air plants should do well on your back wall they like the humidity. My fire bellies loved woodlice! They also dont die in the humid conditions. Congrats on the viv. A real Toad hall.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

looks very good.


----------

